# counterintuitive



## erick

Cerco una parola per dire "counterintuitive."  Questa frase stampata oggi nel New York Times:


> It seems _counterintuitive_, but the luxury real estate market is helping to build housing for low- and moderate-income people.


Credo che il significato sia ovvio ma vuol dire che la realtà non è come previsto o contro l'intuizione(anzi in contrario).  Grazie.


----------



## DAH

Comes across as an "over-arching" attempt by the author to be pithy.


----------



## Elisa68

Non abbiamo una parola corrispondente. Puoi usare una frase come:
_Contrariamente a quanto sembrerebbe intuitivo._
Tradurrei anche con controsenso o contro-tendenza:
_Sembra un controsenso, ma il mercato delle case di lusso...._


----------



## erick

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Contrariamente a quanto sembrerebbe intuitivo._
> Tradurrei anche con controsenso o contro-tendenza:
> _Sembra un controsenso, ma il mercato delle case di lusso...._


Grazie Elisa, «controsenso» e «contro-tendenza» mi sembrano di essere generalmente pari con _counterintuitive_, una parola che trovo spesso nel giornale _the Economist_ ecc.  Spero di potere ricordare queste parole nel momento giusto!


----------



## uinni

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Non abbiamo una parola corrispondente. Puoi usare una frase come:
> _Contrariamente a quanto sembrerebbe intuitivo._
> Tradurrei anche con controsenso o contro-tendenza:
> _Sembra un controsenso, ma il mercato delle case di lusso...._


 
Actually we have the single right word: "illogico" (up tu "assurdo", if it is utmost counterintuitive). For Illogico means not logic, i.e: contrary to logic -"intutitive" is used with the meaning of logical, not para-logical perception 



			
				Elisa68 said:
			
		

> It seems _counterintuitive_, but the luxury real estate market is helping to build housing for low- and moderate-income people.


Sembra/sembrerebbe illogico ma il mercato immobiliare ...

Uinni


----------



## Elisa68

Sì, Uinni! _Illogico_ è la parola esatta!


----------



## erick

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Illogico_ è la parola esatta!


Grazie a voi per le vostre risposte.
Credo che «illogico» corrisponda a "illogical" in inglese, diversa che "counterintuitive."  Permettetemi a spiegare un po'.  Ho letto un articolo sulla tassa di benzina.  Adesso un "gallon" (3.78 liter) di benzina costa circa 3 dollari.  Parlando di una tassa di $1, il nuovo prezzo ovvio sarebbe $4.  Ma in realtà se ci fosse una tassa di $1 il prezzo non si alzerebbe di $1.  Un accrescimento del prezzo cambierebbe il comportamento e l'uso dei consumatori.  (Userrebero meno di benzina: o cercherebbero l'energia alternativa, conserverebbero, o comprerebbero le macchine più efficienti.)
Temendo questo cambio o l'uso di combustibili alternativi, i produttori abbasserebbero i suoi prezzi per evitare un cambio di consumo.  Così il risultato di un tasso di $1 è un aumento di prezzo di meno di $1.

Con questa spiegazione, il concetto è logico... non è illogico, ma è "counterintuitive" nel senso che il risultato è diverso che la supposizione ovvia.

Spero di essere stato chiaro.  E per favore correggimi -- fammi sapere se ho usato troppo il condizionale.  Grazie ancora, in anticipo.


----------



## Panpan

Counterintuitive as used in this sentance really just means contrary to expectation, not contrary to intuition.

Sembra contrario al aspettitiva ma il mercato immobiliare ..?

Panpan


----------



## uinni

Panpan said:
			
		

> Counterintuitive as used in this sentance really just means contrary to expectation, not contrary to intuition.
> 
> Sembra contrario alle aspettitive ma il mercato immobiliare ..?
> 
> Panpan


 
And expectations are the direct product of logic )

(anyway I  had already pointed out that intuition has a para-logic nature, though it is used in common speech to address logic also...).

Uinni.


----------



## erick

Panpan said:
			
		

> Counterintuitive as used in this sentence really just means contrary to expectation, not contrary to intuition.


Please let's avoid going there, arguing English semantics ... the quote was just an example, but I'm still looking for as close an expression as I can find to counterintuitive as I explained in message #7.  Almost every economic journal I read has "counterintuitive" stamped all over it.

Getting back on topic (I hope) ...


----------



## Panpan

uinni said:
			
		

> And expectations are the direct product of logic


Or experience, but point taken.
Panpan


----------



## Elisa68

erick said:
			
		

> Please let's avoid going there, arguing English semantics ... the quote was just an example, but I'm still looking for as close an expression as I can find to counterintuitive as I explained in message #7. Almost every economic journal I read has "counterintuitive" stamped all over it.
> 
> Getting back on topic (I hope) ...


Allora direi _contrariamente alle aspettative._


----------



## uinni

erick said:
			
		

> Please let's avoid going there, arguing English semantics ... the quote was just an example, but I'm still looking for as close an expression as I can find to counterintuitive as I explained in message #7. Almost every economic journal I read has "counterintuitive" stamped all over it.
> 
> Getting back on topic (I hope) ...


 
Sorry but I do not believe I went off topic at all. I provided my solution. I simply wanted to further extend my answer expliciting that counterintuitive can be safely translated by "illogico" (although it carries in itself the root of intuition, which di per sé has a different original semantic).

Uinni


----------



## erick

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Allora direi _contrariamente alle aspettative._


Grazie Elisa, ho messo tutti i tuoi suggerimenti nel mio documento.  (Voglio dire: I saved your suggestions to my italiano file)


			
				uinni said:
			
		

> Sorry but I do not believe I went off topic at all.


Uinni, quella frase (anche la citazione) era per Panpan, non per te.  Le tue risposte sono sempre utili e gradite.


----------



## uinni

Mi ero perso effettivamente il post #7 (e mi pareva!).

Another possible sharper translation:

"Sembra/erebbe strano ma..."

It is though true that the sentence refers to someting contrary to "common sense" (which is a "at first sight logic" ) and not strictly to logic...

Uinni


----------



## erick

uinni said:
			
		

> It is though true that the sentence refers to someting contrary to "common sense"


You brought up a great expression, and one closely related to the idea of intuition.  Come si dice "common sense" in italiano?  Grazie ancora.


----------



## Elisa68

erick said:
			
		

> You brought up a great expression, and one closely related to the idea of intuition. Come si dice "common sense" in italiano? Grazie ancora.


_Senso comune_.
_Controsenso_, sembra la traduzione migliore, alfine!


----------



## carrickp

What about "contra la conoscenza intuitiva?"


----------



## Elisa68

carrickp said:
			
		

> What about "*contrariamente alla* conoscenza intuitiva?"


Sì Carrick, però non mi sembra molto adatto ad un linguaggio giornalistico.


----------



## carrickp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Sì Carrick, però non mi sembra molto adatto ad un linguaggio giornalistico.



This is just another of the many cases in which English leaps to make up a word for a new concept and Italian primly requires a phrase.

As a former newspaper headline writer, I sympathize with my colleagues in Italy (because headlines are very short -- you have to fit an entire idea into very few letters -- and that must be particularly difficult in Italian). This must be why so many Italian headline writers avoid verbs.


----------



## erick

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> "_*contrariamente*_ alla conoscenza intuitiva?"


Elisa, mi spiegeresti per favore perché hai usato «contrariamente» invece di «contra»?  Non capisco ne la differenza ne l'uso. 



			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> This is just another of the many cases in which English leaps to make up a word for a new concept and Italian primly requires a phrase... As a former newspaper headline writer, I sympathize with my colleagues in Italy (because headlines are very short -- you have to fit an entire idea into very few letters -- and that must be particularly difficult in Italian).


Ahh, I _think_ this is one of the advantages of English, that it can be elegantly parsimonious (it) and economical ... although in American English I see a trend toward the jargonesque.  Yet I don't know my other languages well enough to compare, the weak link must be me, but it's my _impression_ (_not_ my assertion, I'm not here to proselytize English) that with effort English can be pared down to a taut form vis-a-vis other languages.  Too bad _my_ writing isn't more parsimonous.


----------



## Elisa68

Non ho corretto Carrick, non è sbagliato dire _contra la_, ma è in disuso essendo _contra_ un termine arcaico.


----------



## erick

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> è in disuso essendo _contra_ un termine arcaico.


Mi dispiace Elisa ma penso di avere bisogno di qualche spiegazione di più.  Qual'è la differenza (nell'uso) tra «contrariamente» e «contra»?  Non riesco a capire la parola «contrariamente».  Scusi il mio fastidio, sono ancora confuso.  (Please excuse the trouble)


----------



## Jana337

erick said:
			
		

> Elisa, mi spiegheresti  per favore perché hai usato «contrariamente» invece di «contra»?  Non capisco ne la differenza ne l'uso.


 Bisogna essere attenti - non si cambia la pronuncia perciò bisogna aggiungere H.

Jana


----------



## Elisa68

Va bene questo ti costa 10 fotografie! 
_Contra_ è la forma arcaica di _contro_ (dal latino_ contra_):

_I repubblicani sono contro i democratici._

_Contro l'aumento del petrolio il governo ha deciso di prendere dei provvedimenti_

_Contrariamente _(avverbio) (dal latino _contrarium_) deriva dall'aggettivo _contrario,_ e vuol dire in maniera diversa, opposta.

_Contrariamente a quanto riferito ieri dal governo il prezzo del petrolio sta scendendo._

_Il dollaro è più debole dell'euro, contrariamente a quanto affermato dagli economisti._


----------



## carrickp

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Non ho corretto Carrick, non è sbagliato dire _contra la_, ma è in disuso essendo _contra_ un termine arcaico.



Since I mainly learned the feeble amount of Italian I know from operas, lots of what I say is very old-fashioned. Imagine the strange looks I get in Italy!


----------



## uinni

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> _Senso comune_.
> _Controsenso_, sembra la traduzione migliore, alfine!


 
Sì ieri sera dopo aver messo nero su bianco senso comune mentre andavo a casa mi son dato una pacca sulla fronte: controsenso! E ci voleva tanto?
Immaginavo di portarvi la mia trovata oggi ma vedo che hai colto subitissimo!

Uinni


----------



## Elisa68

carrickp said:
			
		

> Since I mainly learned the feeble amount of Italian I know from operas, lots of what I say is very old-fashioned. Imagine the strange looks I get in Italy!


Not strange, Carrick, fascinated!


----------



## Panpan

erick said:
			
		

> Please let's avoid going there, arguing English semantics ... the quote was just an example, but I'm still looking for as close an expression as I can find to counterintuitive as I explained in message #7. Almost every economic journal I read has "counterintuitive" stamped all over it.
> 
> Getting back on topic (I hope) ...


 
I do apologise for taking the thread off topic; I had read post #7, but I now realise I had misunderstood - #7 is all in Italian, and my Italian is not that good! 
Panpan


----------



## erick

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Va bene questo ti costa 10 fotografie!


Ehheh, costoso ma controlli la tua mail e troverai il mio pagamento.  Grazie Elisa per gli esempii e la tua spiegazione.
_Contrariamente (avverbio) (dal latino contrarium) deriva dall'aggettivo contrario, e vuol dire in maniera diversa, opposta._
Devo solo abituarmi a questa parola.  In inglese usiamo "against" come aggettivo ed avverbio senza cambiare niente.  Non esiste una parola "againstly."


			
				carrickp said:
			
		

> Since I mainly learned the feeble amount of Italian I know from operas, lots of what I say is very old-fashioned. Imagine the strange looks I get in Italy!


I've had a similar slip, caught myself parrotting the line, «Un bel dì, vedremo.»  Perhaps you've already discovered the Aria Database?  My Greek Tragedy professor in university had a funny experience, he speaks only ancient Greek and while doing his research he'd go into town (modern Corinth or Athens) and the locals couldn't suppress their laughter at his language.  At the same time, kind of cool.

Panpan, no worries mate, I'm off topic myself ... but feel I've received the answers to what I wanted to know, so am less anxious about it.


----------



## lsp

erick said:
			
		

> ... In inglese usiamo "against" come aggettivo ed avverbio senza cambiare niente.  Non esiste una parola "againstly."...


We'd say, "On the contrary,..."


----------



## erick

lsp said:
			
		

> We'd say, "On the contrary,..."


That would be «in contrario» or «al contrario,» and a good way to gently segue into a counterargument.


----------



## uinni

"Contrariamente a " can be translated (also) by "Contrary to" (e.g: "contrary to common sense, the luxury real estate market..." (to stay on topic )

Uinni


----------



## erick

uinni said:
			
		

> "Contrariamente a " can be translated (also) by "_Contrary to_" (e.g: "contrary to common sense, the luxury real estate market..."


That's a good point Uinni: contrary to widely held beliefs, etc.  Nel esempio d'Elisa:
_Contrariamente a quanto riferito ieri dal governo il prezzo del petrolio sta scendendo._
Perhaps we can use "contrary to" and "against" similarly here:
"Contrary to what the government reported yesterday, the price of oil is rising."
With different wording, "The price of oil continues to rise against the government's expectations."

I made a list of English verbs that use the "counter" prefix and their Italian equivalents.  We can liberally add "counter" to ready concepts, such as "counter-terrorism" or "counter-insurgency," which makes it easy.  I wish I could just say «contraintuitivo»: 
counter-attack [n.] - contrattacco [s.m.]
counter-clockwise [adj.] - antiorario [agg.]
counter-current [n.] - controcorrente [s.f.]
counter-offensive [n.] - controffensiva [s.f.]
counter-productive [adj.] - controproducente [agg.]
counter-report [n.] - controperizia [s.f.]
counter-revolution [n.] - controrivoluzione [s.f.]
counteragent [n.] - antidoto [s.m.]
counterattack [n.] - contrattacco [s.m.]
to counterattack [v.] - contrattaccare [v.]
counterbalance [n.] - contrappeso [s.m.]
to counterbalance [v.] - controbilanciare [v.]
countercyclical (Econ.) [adj.] - anticiclico [agg.]
countercyclical (during downturn)(Econ.) [adj.]
counterespionage [n.] - controspionaggio [s.m.]
counterfeit [n.] - contraffazione [s.f.], falsificazione [s.f.]
countermeasure [n.] - contromisura [s.f.]
counterpart [n.] - controparte [s.f.]
counterpoint [n.] - contrappunto [s.m.]


----------



## uinni

erick said:
			
		

> Perhaps we can use "contrary to" and "against" similarly here:


 
I'd agree (for I cannot find (now) any incompatible usage of "against" against "contrary to" )



			
				erick said:
			
		

> We can liberally add "counter" to ready concepts, such as "counter-terrorism" or "counter-insurgency," which makes it easy. I wish I could just say «contraintuitivo»:


We (italians) cannot, for contrary to what happened to English, our language has been defined by a number of so called cultured men and then never handed to the people...

Uinni


----------

